# #29 Mardy Collins



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Any thoughts on this pick? I heard he is pretty solid, but damn we have a log jam of guards. Someone has to go, Isiah better have a trick up his sleeve otherwise I'm a stick a pitch fork up his ***.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: #29 Marty Collins*

I can't argue with this pick at all. A 6'5 guy who can play the point. IMO we needed a point guard, because Marbury and Robinson are 2's in 1 bodies. So I like it.

I just cannot get it out of my head that they wasted the #20 on Balkman. It completely blows my mind. I swear I'm dreaming.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: #29 Marty Collins*

I feel this is a solid pick comparing it to the #20. I want to know whats on Isiahs agenda. I recall him saying he would draft the best player available. Does that mean Marcus Williams wasnt worthy?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: #29 Marty Collins*



The Future7 said:


> I feel this is a solid pick comparing it to the #20. I want to know whats on Isiahs agenda. I recall him saying he would draft the best player available. Does that mean Marcus Williams wasnt worthy?


I know Williams had ethical issues, didn't he get caught stealing lap tops? Who cares, he would have fit right in with NY. LOL Seriously, I would have took a chance on him, his stock dropped because he came into the pre-draft overweight, so who knows. I can't wait to listen to Steven A tomorrow, this is disgusting.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: #29 Marty Collins*

Steven A will verbally rape Isiah tomorrow. I will be proud of Steven A
Yea Marcus Williams got caught stealing computers.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: #29 Marty Collins*

It really is disgusting man. We could have had our PG at #20 with Williams and then selected a shooter (Gansey or Novak) with #29. Or even someone like Pittsnoggle. Even if Balkman was picked at #29 it wouldn't have been this bad.

I'm sorry guys, I'm rambling, I'm just so disappointed right now.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: #29 Marty Collins*

can you change the t to a d on the title thread. its mardy collins not marty collins. i know u prolly couldnt tell because the tears in ur eyes from us not takin marcus were still going down the cheek. 

its ok to cry. and when marcus is in the nba plaing for the nets, knicks fans will cry.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: #29 Marty Collins*



KVIP112 said:


> can you change the t to a d on the title thread. its mardy collins not marty collins. *i know u prolly couldnt tell because the tears in ur eyes from us not takin marcus were still going down the cheek. *
> 
> its ok to cry. and when marcus is in the nba plaing for the nets, knicks fans will cry.


LMAO thanks for the laugh.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: #29 Marty Collins*

I hate the Nets


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: #29 Marty Collins*



The Future7 said:


> LMAO thanks for the laugh.


yw, and u might like the last part too. its kinda like that morrison commercial for live 07


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: #29 Marty Collins*



KVIP112 said:


> can you change the t to a d on the title thread. its mardy collins not marty collins. i .


You happy now?


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: #29 Marty Collins*

yes kitty i am thank you. and im sorry about marcus. i wanted him too. my heart dropped when we didnt take him.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: #29 Marty Collins*



Kitty said:


> I know Williams had ethical issues, didn't he get caught stealing lap tops? Who cares, he would have fit right in with NY. LOL Seriously, I would have took a chance on him, his stock dropped because he came into the pre-draft overweight, so who knows. I can't wait to listen to Steven A tomorrow, this is disgusting.



You should hear Steven A. now this guy is bugging out LOL.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: #29 Marty Collins*



Kitty said:


> You happy now?



WOW LOL shes pissed I don't blame you. :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

This isnt a bad pick at all. Its just now we NEED to trade away some of our 1s and 2s. (Cough Francis, Q Cough)


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> This isnt a bad pick at all. Its just now we NEED to trade away some of our 1s and 2s. (Cough Francis, Q Cough)


Cough stephon and jalen too cough


----------



## krsticfan325 (May 31, 2005)

I'm not a Mardy Collins fan. I cringed when some mocks had the Nets taking him a few weeks ago. He's an average NBA athlete who really does nothing out of this world, and I don't see where he fits into anything on the Knicks right now or in the future.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Collins is a glue guy who plays D and pases the ball .

perfect pick , he can learn to shoot as all temple players seem to do after their college days anyway...cept mark macon ( a scrub)


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

krsticfan325 said:


> I'm not a Mardy Collins fan. I cringed when some mocks had the Nets taking him a few weeks ago. He's an average NBA athlete who really does nothing out of this world, and I don't see where he fits into anything on the Knicks right now or in the future.


hmmm, whenever nba draft time comes around it becomes all about athleticism and everyone seems to forget who can ball. Before the ncaa season, that was the scouting report on Roy, and he was probably a 2nd round pick.

Mardy Collins does one real importan thing, He wont knock your socks off in a workout, but he can ball. He now is the most capable PG on the team, and quite frankily I think he should have the opportunity to start.

He may not jump the highest or run the fastest. But he can guard the one thru 3, and out of all the PGs his turnover per minute ratio is by far the lowest. He only has two turnovers a game, nobody is lower than that, and he played 38 minutes a game.

Hmmm, so he is outstanding at taking care of the ball. He is also outstanding with his durability (think Andre Miller). Mardy Collins does stand out, at least he will once players stop measuring their verticle, and start playing basketball.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Mardy Collins: He probably has the best basketball IQ of any prospect in this draft. He still has a lot of untapped potential, having never been able to exploit his strengths as a playmaker playing with all those pass-dropping, non-finishing scrubs at Temple. He’s going to make some GM look very good.


A site I go to had him FOURTH on their list of shooting guards


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow I seen a video of him of yahoo.The dude is really fundamentally solid and plays good defense. I'm sure he will get alot of PT.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Cough stephon and jalen too cough


lol...but steph isnt going anywhere we all know that.

Collins is a good little basketball player and will do just fine on the Knicks. Good pick IT!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He's got all-around ability, though there are a couple of things he'll need to work on, especially on offense. (Shooting, that is.) I drafted him in the KVBL draft with my mid-first round pick because of his ability. He has a serious upside.


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

good pick for the Knicks, about how much value your gonna get at 29.


----------



## DeezNets (Aug 12, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> hmmm, whenever nba draft time comes around it becomes all about athleticism and everyone seems to forget who can ball. Before the ncaa season, that was the scouting report on Roy, and he was probably a 2nd round pick.
> 
> Mardy Collins does one real importan thing, He wont knock your socks off in a workout, but he can ball. He now is the most capable PG on the team, and *quite frankily * I think he should have the opportunity to start.
> 
> ...



It was a good post until you said 'quite frankly'.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

DeezNets said:


> It was a good post until you said 'quite frankly'.


Stephen A is like a young version of Dickie V. They just yell and scream until you want to hit the mute button (Dickie V didnt actually scream and yell in his young days as a commentator, he just does it for the attention), but thats not the point. The words are still a good way to make a point, even if Stephen A uses them as the name of his show.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> hmmm, whenever nba draft time comes around it becomes all about athleticism and everyone seems to forget who can ball. Before the ncaa season, that was the scouting report on Roy, and he was probably a 2nd round pick.
> 
> Mardy Collins does one real importan thing, He wont knock your socks off in a workout, but he can ball. He now is the most capable PG on the team, and quite frankily I think he should have the opportunity to start.
> 
> ...


Great post.....Its refreshing to see there is someone who realise that being a good Bball player is not about the score at the combine or all the untapped potential that never comes to fruition...

Perhaps the naysayers should take a good look at the #2 assist leader of all time..


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Projected as a lottery pick last year, the 6-6 Temple product had a relatively mediocre senior season. Due to scouts' emphasis on lighting-quick guards, Collins' stock plummeted. Obviously, he's not without weaknesses, but in the experienced view of *Jim Clibanoff*, President of ClibHoops Scouting Services (subscribed to by 16 teams), a leading independent evaluator of professional prospects, who has seen Collins play roughly 18 times, accentuates the following:
> 
> "There are a lot of things he is not - not a great shooter, not too quick, not too fast, not too athletic. Even with all those negative attributes, he has great poise and savvy and his knowledge of the game is top-notch for a college player. He plays the game as if he is an extension of a coach and it often seems as if he has the demeanor of an NBA veteran. Recognizes mismatches extremely well, rarely forces anything in the flow of a game and keeps his turnovers to a minimum."


Link


----------

